# My New Garden Railroad (2013)



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, I started a topic on another forum mainly because that site loads much faster. (this one seems to take forever on every computer I have tried)
So if anyone wants to take a look follow the link below. 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/fo...en-railroa

It's getting there a little bit at a time!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw Vinny, 
You shouldn't be so tough on this site, just because we have a dial up server in some kids bedroom in remote Idaho... 
Some days it's faster to close and open instead of using the back button... 

See ya around. 
John


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 May 2013 09:15 AM 
Aw Vinny, 
You shouldn't be so tough on this site, just because we have a dial up server in some kids bedroom in remote Idaho... 
Some days it's faster to close and open instead of using the back button... 

See ya around. 
John 

It's almost as slow as my work server, But at least they pay me to wait for it to do something!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't even get started on the out of chronological order sequence on posts.. 

I thought we got a new server a while back? 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You know what they say about Used ... it's new to somebody. 
New doesn't always mean better. 

It's very sad watching an old friend die.... I see too many old friends 'over there' who rarely drop by anymore.... 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The worlds best hardware (server) will not fix the problem this site has. Only new software will bring this website back to what it once was. Until this happens, we can only sit and watch a slow death in progress.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vinny, you have a great railroad. 

As for posting on LSC, I only hope you don't forget us poor soles and keep us informed of he postings you're making over there.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Incredible layout Vinnie!!! 
Dave


----------

